# [Pics] - [L.S.A.P] - .: Lame Stupid Art Posts:.



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

You know what I am talking about......all the stupid rainbow kittens, slang, burn, troll, ban art, blah blah blah.....Figured since I hate seeing it in threads, but folks have a TON of it, might as well make it fun. Let's see what you got.... Hall of fame goes to post 2?

Also, key point of emphasis, the images are all subjected to the rules etc etc, so don't post something that is going to get you in trouble, otherwise....


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Post #2 - Hall of Fame


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Post #3 - Hall of Shame/WTF


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

haha, thanks for breaking the seal, not a bad start


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

my post didn't stick... strange... well here you go... again.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Man, for all the stuff I see out there normally, I have to admit I was expecting more folks to bring it


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Hahahahahahahaahaha, now that's what I am talking about


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)




----------

